# scabs look like bites and not



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll try to make info short and sweet. Dixie goes to the groomer every week. They mostly use a non soap shampoo. All of a sudden she has aquired these scabs here and there on her body. They look like bug bites that have scabbed over. I took her to the vet. Dr. thought it may be ant bites. I think not as I don't see when it could have happened. Dr. also thought it could be too fequent bathing. This is not our first bout with this. Has anyone else had anything like this? Dixie really needs the weekly bath. She gets grubby. The only thing I can think is maybe the grooming tools are not sterilized between clients. I intend to ask at next grooming. Any ideas???????

PS Forgot to add Dr. gave penicillin shot and 10 days of antibiotic to treat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it isn't an ingrown hair follicle infection, then maybe it is an allergic reaction to the other ingredients in the shampoo (scent?) or a staph infection.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

When Annie had a bacterial infection secondary to the demadex she had little scabs all over her body - they would start out as little pimples and would scab over very quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think it could be too many baths unless it's being not done incorrectly, which I doubt. I bath my dogs twice a week with no problems.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

assuming it's a bacterial infection [or even staph] where would it come from? I think one time the groomer said it looked like little pimples. I myself have never seen that stage. The skin is red under the little scab.

I really appreciate your in sight. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> assuming it's a bacterial infection [or even staph] where would it come from? I think one time the groomer said it looked like little pimples. I myself have never seen that stage. The skin is red under the little scab.
> 
> I really appreciate your in sight. Thanks.[/B]




That's a good question. I think there are a lot of sources, but I'm sure that Dr. Jaimie or Jackie know better than I. 

My Bichon had a bacterial infection once and it was because she had allergic dermatitis for many years. She licked her skin when it irritated her, and the bacteria from her mouth transferred to the already sensitive skin. 99% Pure Aloe Vera Gel or Weleda Baby Calendula cream worked well on my bichon to calm the irritated skin. Don't let the dog lick it off. It shouldn't hurt them internally, but it's best to be prudent with things that are meant for external use only.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=589702
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dixie isn't licking. She doesn't seem to notice the areas at all. Well, she does lick and chew her feet, but I haven't noticed any scabs there. Maybe someone like Dr. Jamie has a theory.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris used to get these all the time. Once she started getting shots for allergies, they have not resurfaced. I believe I was told that the little pimples/scabs were secondary to her allergies. Dixie licking and chewing her feet could also be signs of allergies.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie, was constantly licking and scratching due to the mites and I'm sure that's how her infection started plus having a compromised immune system didn't help.

However, I did recently read on a groomer forum something about a recirculating machine/pump that some use to bath the dogs with causing an increase in baceterial infections if the equipment is not cleaned properly and frequently. There also was talk about bacteria growing in diluted shampoo and conditioner if not used and then just stored also causing skin infections. I thought about what they were saying and dumped my little spray bottle of diluted conditioner I was using on the girls.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will discuss both trains of thought with the vet and groomer.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Spring has the exact same thing it sounds like to me. She tends to have them on her chest area. They are very small and are here and then there. Tiny scabs. She does not seem to know they are there at all. No scratching or licking at all. I asked the vet about them and she had no answer and didn't seem alarmed at all. Spring also licks on one leg quite a bit...but not to the point of taking hair off or making it red.

I have no answer, but just thought you might want to know that you are not alone!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like allergies to something...secondary staph infection caused by the allergy.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 11 2008, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=589853


> sounds like allergies to something...secondary staph infection caused by the allergy.[/B]


Thanks Dr. Jamie. I have no idea where to start when looking for the source. If I figure it out I'll be sure to share the results here on the forum for others.

Thank you!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

You could have your pup allergy tested. There is more than one method of testing discussed here on SM and if it was allergy related you could at least know what the possible culprits are. I had both mine tested and the information is useful for all sorts of reasons. You are not obligated to follow any specific regime regarding the allergens but at least you'll have a scientific baseline for what "bugs" your baby.  


good luck, mary anna herk and theena


----------

